# Lola is Home



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So we collected Lola around 5pm, she was obviously a bit dazed and confused. Got her home and I had set her little bed up in the living room. Off with the lampshade and on with the vest. She has been audibly windy poor thing, she wouldn't eat anything for the vet so I guess her tummy was just a bit mixed up. Her bottom was slightly dirty, think maybe she had an accident in vets poor thing. We got that sorted very easily. 

She's started coming round so I have given her a tablespoon of her food and some water and she gobbled up her food, but the last 15 minutes she has started to whine a wee bit. I'm just sitting down beside her reassuring her. It's so sad seeing her not able to move, she hasn't been able to get up yet, she is just so shattered. She has had good pain killers intravenously before she came home and we have tablets to give her starting in the morning. I don't think she is sore, just more uncomfortable and out of sorts. She is a complete honey though. 

Here's a pic...
We went for a white vest, the nurse in me couldn't have anything else... White shows up any problems or issues instantly!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

oh bless her she looks zonked 
xClare


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor little thing, she does look sorry for herself! Bet it's a very different picture tomorrow


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, I just want to give her a (gentle) cuddle! Poor little pumpkin! Hope she settles well tonight x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah, poor girl, wishing Lola a speedy recovery!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine, she went outside there and had diarrhoea and peed. She wasn't happy about squatting at all. Feel so bad for her, wish there was another way rather than surgery. I feel so helpless. She's not a happy girl..


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well soon Lola. Here's to a rapid recovery.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah, poor girl, wishing Lola a speedy recovery!


Thanks Karen... I'm meant to be brave but truth is I'm crap at nursing the people closest to me! She's breaking my heart.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och the wee scone....glad she's back to her home comforts and I'm sure getting lots of TLC

Doesnt she suit the white vest 

Hoping she (and you!!) get a good nights sleep tonight...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mairi, don't listen to my whining... I'm just a big woos really. Lola is sleeping now. She's coming in to our bedroom tonight.

Best wishes for tomorrow! They take it all in their stride, it's us who make it worse! Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You feel so mean don't you?, especially when you can't communicate to them what's happened and what to expect. Mable was really lethargic and quiet or the next few days but fine in herself. I spent the night downstairs when both of mine came back from the vets, I just felt better knowing they were ok . Have a good night Lola xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> You feel so mean don't you?, especially when you can't communicate to them what's happened and what to expect. Mable was really lethargic and quiet or the next few days but fine in herself. I spent the night downstairs when both of mine car back from the vets, I just felt better knowing they were ok . Have a good night Lola xx


Thanks Karen. 

The support here is fab. Thank goodness for you lot of cockapoo nutters! Love you all! Xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw bless Lola! I am a total softie too and will feel exactly the same as you. 
I am sure she will bounce back tomorrow, lots of cuddles from mum will help for sure


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah poor Lola. I'm sure she's just zonked from the op......must say her bed looks very comfy and fit for a princess! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Yes her bed is fab! Very comfy! I wish I could fit in too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad she's home now and hope she's feeling a little better after a good nights sleep :hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope she sleeps well - sleep is the best healer...
Kiki wouldn't poo until I put her lead on and took her for a walk at lunch time the following day - then she pooped on the pavement just down the road a few steps...
Poor pups, it is rotten but they do recover quickly...


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Ruth . . she does look a bit pooped out!! Those are anesthesia eyes!! I'll bet she is much better tomorrow, Carley is booked in 2 weeks and I am NOT looking foward to it at all, but sooooo appreciate all the advise and updates I have read, I feel much more prepared now. I have my onsies ready and will spend the night out with her as well. 
Sami did very well, but I have the feeling she will not bounce back as quickly . . .You are being a wonderful nurse, she looks soo comfy in her soft bed and white onsie, she is so shiny and beautiful. Please let us know how she is tomorrow.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Aww bless her  iv got Minnie booked in for the 14th December, absolute dreading it! Seeing your little Lola I'm thinking of backing out, I know I shouldn't I should just 'man up' and go through what everyone else has! I just feel awful knowing that Minnie doesn't know what'll happen to her! 

Sorry to waffle on lol xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor little Lola. I am sure she will be doing better in the morning. I am glad she is home and doing well.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

what is the vest 'i never heard of it ,only the cone 
...Lumpy


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Lumpy, this will explain all!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10947


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Oh bless your little Lola seeing her pic I have one the same here! My little Lolly came home completely zonked and confused too...what a trauma for them the poor little souls. I hope you managed to sleep well Ruth. I had Lola on the bed with me and her lead round my arm so she wouldnt try and get off the bed, I could hardly sleep worrying about it! I will take some pics later
How is your baby girl doing today? A bit more livelier I guess? Now we really have to keep an eye on them! Lola has been trying to scratch her wounds :-(
Please give Lola a gentle hug from us all xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Lola is feeling a bit brighter today.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning all, wow what a night. We brought her in the bedroom and she slept on her own bed. But we were woken every couple of hours with her licking and scratching and making her little Lola grumbling noises. She didn't really settle. This morning she is frustrated and quite active. She has got up on the sofa (yes... Too quick for me, it's not too high I think she will be ok) just now and is whining a bit at me but I really think she is just frustrated, she keeps going to the front door wanting a walk. I'm finding it difficult because I know she is bored and the pain killers are doing a really good job but it means she is too lively! She is still definitely out of sorts, she went out to do her business and had more diarrhoea, this time very light in colour. I might feed her a tiny amount of chicken and butternut squash later. Poor wee baby.. Poor mummy too.. I'm feeling slightly stressed and I'm quite a laid back person!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahh, hope Lola will feel better as the day goes on. How very difficult for her not being able to go out for a walk. She does look very fetching in her lovely white onesie, though. Polly is booked in for keyhole spay on 21st January and am already not looking forward to it at all! Must be more robust about all this...

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It does get better! 
Kiki had her first walk off lead today, having been discharged from the vet after her last post op appointment yesterday.
She just rushed around and bounced and did poo flying - so happy! Apart from her short tummy hair you'd never know that anything was the matter. Will build up her off lead time so that she is soon back to proper walks...
As Kiki does not like pooping in our garden, I took her out for 5 min walks along the road twice a day 24 hours after her op and built it up. Little and often worked for her - helped to stop her being so bored - also she came out with me in the car to do errands...
When we were home I did put her in the kitchen for 2 plus hours at a time and she would then settle and sleep!
Good luck, it really does get better!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, good luck for Polly! They handle it much better than us!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Lola, hope she is not too lively today. Love her in her vest. Are you allowed to walk her around the garden on lead? It maybe all she needs and is up to.

Poor girl having an upset stomach, Millie was the complete opposite, whole system shut down for 4 days 


Toffin - glad Polly is going for keyhole spaying. Think its less invasive. Not many vets offer it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's finally gone to sleep! Seems quite soundly asleep which is good. Hope it lasts... I have a bit of a clean up to do outside!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah hope the sleep does Lola good, poor wee thing won't know what's happened to her.

I think the next few days keeping them quiet is the biggest challenge 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's up after a cat nap, she keeps trying to hide in small places.. Up out of bed and straight under coffee tables to chew her bone... She's hiccuping too, probably hungry!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Lola Long Legs - I reckon that she is thinking - 'ha! They can't get me in here!!'


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh bless poor little girl,hope she is back to normal soon,big hugs xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! She's doing much better now, though insisting on being on sofa, so I am lifting her up as much as I am able to monitor.. Hopefully she won't do herself any damage! She seems more content, still annoyed she can't get out but! I even left her for 25 minutes there to collect my car from being serviced. She just watched animal planet  and chewed her tripe!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww. Lola in her onesie...wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So here we are, day two post op for my little Lola Bear. She has been quite down today, spent most of the day on the comfy chair in the dining room (her chair, she claimed it as soon as she could jump up on it when she was younger). Her wound has oozed a little, just some clear serous stuff and very minimal (anyone experience this?). She is still on her pain meds, she seems ok pain-wise think she remains frustrated with vest. She is going outside to pee no problem, and after all the recent diarrhoea, she hasn't done a poop today at all! Can't wait til she is back to normal, she looks so sad. 



















Ps the cushion says "reserved" got it for her since she has claimed the chair for herself! Monkey!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh Lola, poor girl, just wish the days away. She'll seem brighter with every day. Glad she's resting. Love her cushion xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh... Wee Lola Bear.... Having a wee duvet day 

She still looks fab and her coat is sooo glossy.

Molly too has been pretty quiet this afternoon, but still bouncing whenever someone enters the room .

I'd hope that Lola's stomach is recovering given that she's not been today, should hopefully be 'firmer' in the morning ... What a conversation eh 

It's nice to hear how others are doing , are you having a post op check tomorrow? 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

As bless Lola, I love her cushion too, made me smile as so appropriate 
It is awful to see them not themselves, but I am sure in a day or so it will be what spay? But in the mean time big :hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mairi,

She has now done a poo! Yay... A proper small formed poo! 

Lola doesn't have a post op check until day 7! The vet said if I was concerned at all I should definitely call in. If she isn't a bit perkier and the wound is still oozy tomorrow then I will definitely take her down. She keeps jumping about and being jittery in her movements intermittently as though she is either having jaggy pain or the vest is just peeving her off. I keep thinking if I was in work and she was my patient, would I be getting the doctor to take a look at her.. The answer is yes! I think I've just talked myself in to taking her tomorrow to see the vet. I'm probably worrying over nothing! Hope so! 

Lovely to see Miss Molly doing so well.. She's such a little doll!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Sam,

She loves her chair and cushion. She has been standing by the chair willing us to lift her up on to it today, where as yesterday she got up and down herself. Poor girl is just not herself. 

Thanks for you kind wishes everyone!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Molly does the exact same thing when she suddenly jumps like she's had a wee spasm or as you say may just be the vest annoying her. She also keeps rolling herself around on the rug like she's trying to get the scent off herself...

Who knows their wee ways and what they all mean...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw I'm so relieved, Lola is doing exactly that! It's worse when I put a new vest on her, must be a scent thing. What do you think about the ooze, in your professional opinion? There's a nurse and a doctor in this house and neither of us can decide if its an issue... Useless! It's tiny amounts of serous ooze that looks clean but is slightly pinkish at times. X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

My gut reaction would be that it's fine given that its clear serous fluid and only very small amounts however I'm in no way an expert and it does no harm whatsoever getting it checked out. 

Sometimes all you need is someone else to confirm your thoughts and say yeah it's fine 

We have a 3 day and 10 day check.

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, I will see how things are in morning, I think though I will call with vet tomorrow or at least give them a call. They are one of the most highly thought of vet surgeries in Belfast, seems strange they don't want to see Lola until day 7. Hmmm.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Ruth, I hope Lola is ok and that the vet sets your mind at rest. N x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks, I will see how things are in morning, I think though I will call with vet tomorrow or at least give them a call. They are one of the most highly thought of vet surgeries in Belfast, seems strange they don't want to see Lola until day 7. Hmmm.


Everyone's vets different ... I'm sure they're still very good and know you'd contact them with any problems. 

Hope you get on ok and your minds put at ease.

Let us know

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks 

Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Lola, get her checked - at the very least it will put your mind at rest. 
Kiki had a day 3 and day 10 check - both appointments for her were walk in and walk out... I thought she'd hate to go back in there, but she dragged me in giving little pleasure yips and they all made a big fuss of her and fed her biscuits!
Lola might enjoy the outing?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor Lola, get her checked - at the very least it will put your mind at rest.
> Kiki had a day 3 and day 10 check - both appointments for her were walk in and walk out... I thought she'd hate to go back in there, but she dragged me in giving little pleasure yips and they all made a big fuss of her and fed her biscuits!
> Lola might enjoy the outing?!


Yes, I think your right. I just can't wait to get my little girl back!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She'll be back before you know it!
Kiki had wonderful time racing around the bramble bushes looking for bunnies this afternoon - you'd never guess it is just 12 days since her op!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kiki is just a little gorgeous girl! Those are lovely shots.. Your other doggy is lovely too. Thanks for all the encouragement. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you - my other dog is a collie and is typically racing off out of shot... the dog with Kiki is Mac the Jack who lives next door. My neighbour works some long days, so those days I pick Mac up and he comes for a walk with us and then chills out at our house. Mac and Kiki are a bit in love with each other, but he does get a bit fed up with her being hyper all the time!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow lucky Mac! Wish I had a neighbour like you.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

can you get them vest any where,.cause i got gingers ope coming up in dec, ..
lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lumpy just go and browse in the baby section - you'll find so many vests and onesies you'll have a hard job deciding which would look best on the lovely Ginger!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

BABY section ??????...............Lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yup - it is a baby vest and from what you wrote on the other thread I know you know what a baby is!!!
Maybe one of your great grand kids has some old onesies you could use?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola had a good night, slept until 8 am! She is still under the weather and depressed. I foned vet and they assured me all was normal and that her wound sounds like its healing ok. It does look better today. Hopefully she will feel more like herself tomorrow, straight back to her chair. 




























Lumpy this is what the package for the vest looks like, I know you won't have the same packaging but the little drawing might help.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I found the short sleeve is better than no sleeves. The so sleeves one kept falling off Lola's shoulders.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola is a very sensible pup - no doubt she is sleeping herself better. Glad that the vet reassured you.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ruth she looks on the mend, and still so so lovely!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah glad everything is ok with your girl.... They know how to worry us don't they.

Snap with the vests!!!... "Every little Helps"???   
Molly has the 18-24 month but they're too short.

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is fast asleep in her favourite abandoned position, showing off her beautiful all better tummy, after a lovely runa round at the stables this afternoon!
It won't be long until Lolly, Lola and Molly are all bouncing around as good as new


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww Kiki looks fab .. And what a lovely , well healed wound she has 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is amazing how they heal up - be encouraged, this time next week your girls will be all better!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Marzi...I never gave it a thought, never crossed my mind.wow ,who ever thought of that,what a brilliant idea,wait till my wife hears this ,she will crack up laughing....lumpy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kiki looks great. What a gorgeous girl. 

Thanks everyone. Really appreciate your kind words. Xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How's Lola doing Ruth?

Molly had her check today and all fine ... She is still so quiet in the house though, sleeps for hours!!! Sometimes she'll stand still for ages ... In a trance  

Full of life outside though.. We've been told 15-20 min leaded walks... No running!! Easier said than done  

Hope alls well with you 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Mairi, Lola still isn't great, after seeking fone advice from vet yesterday morning, today I am not happy with the wound. I am taking her there first thing in the morning. The wound ooze looks a bit yellow and the edges are slightly swollen, though the actual incision looks good. She hasn't been licking it or anything so not sure why it isn't healing well. I'm quite peeved off to be honest. Feel terribly guilty for putting her through this. It's making her miserable. She's been very well behaved and very tolerant, she's had a couple of short walks and her mood is slightly improved since walking etc but she is fed up in between times. I'm anxious about what they will do tomorrow, I hope it's easy like giving some antibiotics. I don't want her going through anything else. It's not fair.. I thought she would breeze through. Very disappointed.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Hi Mairi, Lola still isn't great, after seeking fone advice from vet yesterday morning, today I am not happy with the wound. I am taking her there first thing in the morning. The wound ooze looks a bit yellow and the edges are slightly swollen, though the actual incision looks good. She hasn't been licking it or anything so not sure why it isn't healing well. I'm quite peeved off to be honest. Feel terribly guilty for putting her through this. It's making her miserable. She's been very well behaved and very tolerant, she's had a couple of short walks and her mood is slightly improved since walking etc but she is fed up in between times. I'm anxious about what they will do tomorrow, I hope it's easy like some antibiotics. I don't want her going through anyone else. It's not fair..


oh poor thing, wishing her a speedy heal...maybe some ointment and a wash or something...poor girl.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Amanda,

Im fed up and it's really put me off putting another female dog through it, if and when I get a puppy.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och Ruth, I'm sorry to hear Lola's still suffering. If the wound is infected, I would hope that antibiotics would sort it out and she'd feel a bit perkier. 

I know what you mean about feeling bad putting them through this, Molly is still far from herself. She sleeps for hours and just lies in her bed not getting up if we leave the room which isn't like her at all. She still does the jumping up as if she's been bitten in the bum and goes at either 0 or 100mph!! She full of beans on walks but then it's STRAIGHT back to bed when she gets back. She also does this thing where she stands like a statue for up to 5 mins.. Not moving !! 

However, I'm sure this is par for the course, and hopefully in a few days she will be more like herself. 

I hope the vet reassures you tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Lola, just catching up on your thread. 

If its any consolation, when Millie was spayed, she was really knocked for six by it. Took for 4 days to toilet, wee or poo and generally she was just so miserable. However, once she was feeling better by day 6, she suddenly just got perkier and perkier and recovered well. 

She's never held it against me


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If it helps Mable didn't bounce back and she was a very active pup, she was very quite for a week then was back to normal.A week ..ish later her wound was swollen underneath, healed on the top, a course of anti biotics and she was fine x 
Wilfs was an easier op, all external x
Hope all the girlies are a little brighter xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mairi! I'm not sure if its infected, my own suspicions would think it is. I'm used to all sorts of human wounds, but it's not showing usual signs. It's weepy, and swollen but no redness and the actual incision line is clean and looks likely its healing. We are in living room and she is on her chair in diningroom. She just wants to stay there. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. It's very reassuring to hear. I miss my little baby!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh poor Lola, just catching up on your thread.
> 
> If its any consolation, when Millie was spayed, she was really knocked for six by it. Took for 4 days to toilet, wee or poo and generally she was just so miserable. However, once she was feeling better by day 6, she suddenly just got perkier and perkier and recovered well.
> 
> She's never held it against me





wilfiboy said:


> If it helps Mable didn't bounce back and she was a very active pup, she was very quite for a week then was back to normal.A week ..ish later her wound was swollen underneath, healed on the top, a course of anti biotics and she was fine x
> Wilfs was an easier op, all external x
> Hope all the girlies are a little brighter xxx


Thanks guys,  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Och Ruth, I'm sorry to hear Lola's still suffering. If the wound is infected, I would hope that antibiotics would sort it out and she'd feel a bit perkier.
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling bad putting them through this, Molly is still far from herself. She sleeps for hours and just lies in her bed not getting up if we leave the room which isn't like her at all. She still does the jumping up as if she's been bitten in the bum and goes at either 0 or 100mph!! She full of beans on walks but then it's STRAIGHT back to bed when she gets back. She also does this thing where she stands like a statue for up to 5 mins.. Not moving !!
> 
> ...


Ps. I should have said I'm glad your little honey bun is doing well. It's good and reassuring to hear. Xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lots of lovely reassuring words Julie and Karen, thank you 

How I miss my wee adolescent nudging me on the leg to throw her ball when I'm eating my breakfast... Only the other day I was saying what bad manners It was and I needed to stop her doing it!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute! Awk I'm nearly reduced to tears looking at her wee sorry soul!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Ruth, so sorry to hear that Lola is having such a rough time. I bet you just feel so helpless. This is when you wish you could explain to them what is going on and that it will all be better soon. My little Lola is still moping about in a hormonal turmoil and even that is breaking my heart. Try not to worry, hopefully the vet can give her something to make her feel better xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ruth the good bit about Millie being poorly, is we used to bring her onto our bed in the morning to give her a cuddle. To this day, she still joins us on our bed 

Something hubby was against, but soon changed his mind once she was spayed.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Lola - poor you. 
Hopefully she will soon be back to her normal self... She is obviously a little stoic - taking herself off quietly to her chair, rather than crying around you. Give her a gentle stroke from me.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Oh Ruth, so sorry to hear that Lola is having such a rough time. I bet you just feel so helpless. This is when you wish you could explain to them what is going on and that it will all be better soon. My little Lola is still moping about in a hormonal turmoil and even that is breaking my heart. Try not to worry, hopefully the vet can give her something to make her feel better xxx





MillieDog said:


> Ruth the good bit about Millie being poorly, is we used to bring her onto our bed in the morning to give her a cuddle. To this day, she still joins us on our bed
> 
> Something hubby was against, but soon changed his mind once she was spayed.


Thanks so much. 

Nadine - sorry to hear poor Lola is still down during her season, I hope she perks up soon. Poor pet. Such a lot to go through in the first year of her life!

Julie - Lola is very lucky in that she has been getting a morning cuddle for a long time! Lucky girl. These mornings she can't settle, she doesn't know what to do with herself. I love the morning cuddle. 

Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi!  stroke delivered.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth I hope things turn around quick for your beautiful little girl. I am sure in a few days she will be doing much better. I love all the pics of her she is stunning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So been to vet this morning with my lovely girl. The ooze had really settled by this morning but went along anyway just to get them to check it out. The nurse was happy that the wound is healing but got the vet to look as she felt Lola is having a reaction to the skin glue. Vet verified this and this is why the skin incision has been oozy and not healing. All the internal work feels ok and the reaction is very superficial. Phew! No infection! He is happy to leave it and look again on Wednesday and by then the inflammatory stage of the allergic reaction should be settled and her skim should be well on the way to healing. Lola is much happier today I have to say. I bought her a bone to celebrate which she is enjoying as we speak. Xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah this is great news Ruth... I'm sure in a few days you'll be saying... What op??!! 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad that Lola is feeling better - and that you are too... It has been a tough few days, but hopefully Lola and Molly are on the down hill stretch now!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw I am so happy and I definitely hope the girls have put it all behind them and can get on with their puppiness! I feel so much better about and honestly as the day as gone on Lola is just acting better too! She hasn't had a nap at all! Xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry things haven't gone that smoothly for Lola. My two mini girls were spayed in Cape Town and both of them reacted badly to the internal stitches. Had to have another op to remove them. But once that was done they both soon recovered and never looked back! Glad Molly is getting on well. I'm sure Lola will be back to normal soon.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Don't tell me that! I definitely don't want her to have another anaesthetic and another surgery.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Great news Ruth, hopefully the reaction will die down and she will just get better and better each day x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine, how's Blonde Lola doing? Choccie Lola has been a wee bit growly tonight when I've tried to move her which she hasn't been before. Seems like the vet poking about has affected her and she is plain peeved off with life right now. Glad she has a bit more spunk though. My feisty girl


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad Lola is a bit better, it's so hard when they don't just bounce back from spaying as you expect this as so many dogs do. My Betty is tennis ball bonkers yet it took 6 days after her spay for her to pay any attention to it,even rolling it in front of her nose would not make her move and I have to admit I was getting worried. 

Hopefully in another day or so Lola will be a lot more her usual self.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Jules


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, poor Lola, she is probably just fed up with feeling sore now. Lets hope she feels better tmrw. Is the wound less weepy today? Blondie Lola seems a bit more chirpy today but that could be because everyone was at home so she had more people to entertain her - she's probably bored of me now!! So she's fine but my youngest went to bed with a fever and just woke up, gave me a cuddle and then promptly threw up in my hair so we both had to have a shower! It could be a long night!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes the weeping has virtually stopped, I think it was her body's way of getting rid of the glue! Oh your poor baby! Nothing worse than feeling sick, hopefully you will get some sleep at some point.. A mums work is never done.  hope the little one is feeling better soon xx


----------

